# uvulectomy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello all,

Op note reads

"distal uvula was quite pendulous and the distal uvula was trimmed with the guarded needle tip Coag cautery and 2-0 chromic was used to sew the raw mucosal edges together"

42140 or 42140-52 dx 528.9 or 750.26?

thanks for any thoughts!!!


----------

